# How's it hangin'?



## Nell787 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm at the point where I'm about to start setting up my tools by my workbench. 
I know I'm gonna want nearby my hammer, ball peens, screwdrivers, some pullers, etc.
But I would like to hear about what you guys have at arms-reach and how you have hanging.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 19, 2008)

I have most of my tools within quick reach...  but as for hanging, my pegboard looks like:






I also have other tools, such as air hoses, extension cords, larger air tools, and cordless electric tools, on hooks screwed into studs.

--Bushytails


----------



## athos76 (Feb 3, 2009)

What...no vise grips?  Nice wall... I prefer to keep my tools in a toolbox...air tools and cordless are ok on the wall...


----------

